# Regulación de Voltaje en un inversor de 12 V CC a 220v CA



## Juan1610 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola soy muy ignorante en estos temas, pero a la vez muy interesado en aprender,  acabo de montar un Inversor de Corriente de 12 v a 220 v. Es un Kit de Kemo Germany. exactamente el B038. en el documento que se adjunta me recomendaban hacer la transformadorrmación de los 9 V que saca la placa del circuito con un Tranformador de 220v / 2x10 v. (el TR01 de Kemo)

Como no he encontrado en ninguna tienda de por aquí este mismo lo he probado con uno de 220v /2x9 v.

el resultado ha sido que me saca 275 voltios.  la pregunta es si tengo posibilidades de reducir esta hasta los 220-240 v. solo con una simple regulación?. 

cuando me interesé por adquirir el transformador de Kemo (El TR01) me salia que era de 220v/2x12v. a mi entender si le pongo un transformadorr de 220v/2x12v, no estaré bajando la corriente de salida de los 220 voltios.

gracias de antemano si alquien me puede ayudar.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola.
La mayoría de los inversores producen votaje de onda cuadrada, los multímetros están diseñados para medir voltajes de onda senoidal, puede ser por eso que los valores que mide no sean los correctos.
Pon un foco o lampara de 25W - 220V al conversor, y otra lampara similar al tomacorriente, compara los brillos, si son casi similares entonces el converso está bien, si el foco en el conversor ilumina más entonces el voltaje en él es mayor a 220V, en caso contrario su voltaje será menor a 220V.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Espero que tengas buen ojo.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola,
Perdona el retraso, elaficionado,  he estado 5 dias fuera.  

Justo he leido el mensaje, he realizado la prueba que me propones.  Correcto,  me da menos intensidad la conectada al nuevo inversor, que la conectada a la corriente normal.

por lo que se deduce  que los 275 voltios que me dio el tester no son correctos. puedo comprobar con un simulador de osciloscopio a traves de la entrada de audio de un PC,  como es la señal y los voltios correctos ? si es así, perdona mi ignorancia,  que tipo de conector o circuito tengo que poner en medio para que no me queme ninguno de los dos aparatos ?

gracias y saludos..
estoy un poco liado, pero prometo subir las fotos de como ha quedado.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola.
Encontré este circuito el la red , mira aquí: 
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias de nuevo,  elaficionado,  lo veo complicado creo que pongo mi ordenador en peligro,  porque nadie en los foros asegura que le haya funcionado con el  100 % de fiabilidad.

lo veo bastante complicado, dejaré el tema para cuando esté mas avanzado en el tema de la electrónica.

creo que visitaré un amigo que tiene un osciloscopio, y que me haga las pruebas.

saludos desde Menorca.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 21, 2008)

Perdona mi ignorancia, pero antes se me ha olvidado comentar, que el circuito lleva un potenciómetro variable de 470 ohm.  

puedo conseguir algo mas de voltaje regulando este potenciómetro ?

yo lo he instalado tal y como vino regulado.  desconozco si me puede aumentar el voltaje de salida.

gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola.
No se a que circuito te refieres, lo puedes publicar. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 22, 2008)

Buenos dias,

Aqui les dejo el esquema junto con una foto de como quedó al montarlo.  Elaficionado,  en rojo he marcado lo que es el Potenciómetro que comento mas arriba.

Este es un inversor de 100 W de Kemo Germany.  mod. B038.

La lista de componentes que lo forman es la siguiente:

T1, T2: 2 transistores BD234
T3, T4: 2 transistores 2 N3055 ó KU607, KD605, KD606, KD502
C1, C2:2 Condensadores electrolíticos 22uF 25V
C3 : 1 condensador electrolítico 150 uF 16 V
P : 1 potenciómetro variable 470 Ohm
R2, R4: 2 resistencias 15 Ohm 4 W
R1, R3: 2 resistencias 330 Ohm 2W (naranja-naranja-marron....)
R5, R6: 2 resistencias 560 Ohm (verde-asul-marron ......) 

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola.
Ese potenciómetro creo que es para ajusta a la frecuencia correcta (50Hz ó 60Hz).
Puedes decir para que vas a usa este conversor.
Haz la prueba del foco y mueve el potenciómetro, y mira que pasa.

Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 22, 2008)

Perdona por no haberlo comentado antes, la funcion de este inversor es dar corriente a 3 fluorescentes que tengo en una cabaña en el campo, el cual se alimentara desde unas baterias que tengo montadas con una placa fotovoltaica.

las baterias son 6 baterias de 2 voltios en serie,  de 900 amp.
voltaje final de salida: 12 voltios.


saludos y gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba el inversor con un fluorecente.
Dices 900 Amp., que tipos de celda fotovoltaica es.

Suerte.
elaficionado.

Nota: busca circuitos para fluorecentes a 12V, aquí en foro es visto ese tema.


----------



## Juan1610 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahora no me acuerdo de la marca de la placa, pero en cuanto vaya me lo miro,  creo recordar que la potencia es de 75 W, es baja para las baterias, pero como acudo solo los fines de semana, entre semana va bien y recarga lo suficiente, en verano, en invierno voy menos.

saludos.


----------



## Juan1610 (Dic 2, 2008)

Hay alguien que me pueda orientar ?  Este Inversor según las indicaciones dice que como máximo se pueden conectar 100 W de potencia, lo recomendado es que no llegues a los 50 W en consumo constante.  Se podria mejorar para que pudiera soportar al menos unos 300 W. con esta misma placa ?   que es lo que influye a lahora de poder soportar mas Watios ?  El Transformador ?. poniendo un transformador de 3 Amperios podria soportar potencias superiores ?


----------



## lmo (Dic 2, 2008)

Recuerda que para generar 300W si la placa en el oscilador entrega 9 volt debido a la frecuencia no llega a 12v en el secundario. por lo tanto el consumo minimo es de 300w/9v unos 34 amp. ojo los cables deben ser suficientemente capaces de conducir esa corriente. los transistores que mencionas conducen como maximo 15 amp a 50v deberias de colocar dos transistores en paralelo (2n3 055) para poder manejar esa corriente pero lo ideal serian 3 por rama. recuerda que debes colocar a cada transistor su correspondiente resistencia de base. tambien ten en cuenta que los equipos de luz normalmente tienen una reactancia para su funcionamiento por lo que netamente es una carga inductiva y ese tipo de oscilador podria no funcionar bien. deberias usar reactancias electronicas o focos de bajo consumo que ya la traen incorporada. o directamente realizar el oscilador para cada fluorescente a 12v y tendrias toda la potencia con una duracion increible ya que si las baterias son de 900 amp la autonomia es suficiente para toda la noche. mientras que de la otra manera a 300w( 33 amp/hora) la autonomia es de 5 horas max aprox. recuerda que no es conveniente descargar tanto las baterias.
analiza bien los costos costos.

saludos


----------



## alposgo (Mar 30, 2009)

Estoy montando un amplificador que por etapa maneja 1200wrms para cargas de 2 ohms, el consumo es de +-200v segun mi calculo. Quisiera ponerlo en el auto para competencia pero mi unico inconveniente ha sido la fuente. Esta fuente inversora se podria colocar o hay caida de tension debido al consumo por la potencia de sonido?


----------



## microsistel (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola, esta bueno el esquema, hay muchos en la red, pero los verdaderamente  escasos son los PWM, o pure sine, alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo, o algun esquema? la verdad que la teoria la se, ya que hay una doble conversion, osea, una DC/DC y luego una DC/AC, la primera conversion, es "simple", pero la segunda esta el tema, usa tecnica PWM, para generar la Senoidal, y alli me gustaria saber bien, como?

Gracias!


----------



## keils (Jun 22, 2009)

hola, tengo una duda en cuanto al transformador. Se trata de un transformador normal? x ejemplo un 10-0-10 de 3 Amp. de secundario y el primario de 220V conectado a la carga?


----------



## lmo (Jun 25, 2009)

alposgo dijo:
Estoy montando un amplificador que por etapa maneja 1200wrms para cargas de 2 ohms, el consumo es de +-200v segun mi calculo. Quisiera ponerlo en el auto para competencia pero mi unico inconveniente ha sido la fuente. Esta fuente inversora se podria colocar o hay caida de tension debido al consumo por la potencia de sonido?

En Tu caso nesecitas un elevador de CC con un circuito oscilador a alta frecuencia de 5K a 22K Hz un transformador y unabuena etapade rectificacion con su correspondiente filtrado tendrias tu problema solucionado. recuerda que el consumo ronda en la etapa de baja tension ronda los 100 Amp por lo que mejor te recomiendoel uso de igbt que tienen baja resistencia interna por lo que la caida de tension es sercano al 0,5volt y su rendimiento es mayor existen integrados debajo costo simplificando el  circuito y con pocos componentes.luego una etapa rectificadora con diodos de alta frecuencia y unos filtros del orden de los 20.000uf como min para evitar zumbidos. te recomiendo que el oscilador trabaje sobre los 22kHz zona inaudible. Creo que tengo algo luego lo subo


----------



## lmo (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola keils te comento : si es un transformador de laminacion de hierro comun, conectado invertidamente.
Los transformadores son reversibles si seconecta una tension alterna en uno de los extremos se induce una tension en el otro extremo, todo depende de la relacion de transformadorrmacion. Recordar siempre que si en el secundario consume unos 3Amp la potencia nunca llegara a 60W. el rendimiento como maximo puede rondar al 80%


----------



## lmo (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola microsistel : para los inversores pure sine wave existen diversos tipos unodelos cualeseselque mencionas el de doble etapa.
Primara etapa un inversor de 12 o 24v 20kHz a la tension requeride por ejemplo si quieres obteber 220V
recuerda que serian rms y no pico a pico, por lo que se deberia obtener en esta etapa una tension continua de unos 290V por lo que obliga a usar unos filtros con tensiones de 400V para lograr una continua estable en el segundo inversor o modulador de onda.
en los sistemas PWM TrueSineWave existen varios tipos tambien.
La mas sencilla es lograr una onda seno de 50 Hz con un oscilador esta senial se introduce a un oscilador de onda de sierra triangular con frecuancia del orden 10K a 20KHz . Este integrador da una onda cuadrada de amplitud variable que por pulsos comamda los transistores que por lo general son mosfet o igbt  en configuracion puente genera la onda de salida luego esta senial sale por un filtro pasa bajo dejando la fundamental de 50Hz. 
Tanbien existe un integrado PWM el sg3525 que tiene realimentacion para controlar la salida tanto por corriente como por tension. Si deseas te puedo guiar en tu desarroyo.
Otro sistema es la formacion de la onda y PWM con microprocesador . los mas utilizados son los PIC que tienen la capacidad de poder controlar dicha onda pulso a pulso por lazo cerrado. La onda obtenida es mucho mas estable y las armonicas son mucho menores logrando majerar cargas inductivas como motores. Para ello se nesecita conocer programar los PIC.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola Imo, muchas Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responderme. Tambien aclaro que esa teoría la tengo clara, pero llevarlo a la práctica siempre me es complicado, ya que he "experimentado" hacer el modulador SPWM, osea generar una señal seño 50HZ y modular un diente de sierra a 25KHz, y supuestamente he logrado de manera muy experimental y lejos de toda estabilidad, una PWM modulada por la senoidal, ahora bien, yo esa señal la aplique tambien de forma muyyyyyyyyy experimental a un Mosfet y luego a un transformador comun, y para mi sorpresa no funciono, no rendia nada de nada.

Yo encontre hace algun tiempo este esquema, que parece simple y creeria que funciona, no es true sine, pero seria un buen comienzo?

Ahora bien tengo otra duda quizas Ud. pueda despejarla, yo estoy haciendo la primera etapa de este convertidor, que es la que eleva de 12V a 300Vcc aproximadamente, pero tengo el inconveniente, por experiencia de otro que hize, y no anda que es un elevador de 12Vcc a 24Vcc en la misma configuración que las SMPS de los Car Audio, y me "pierdo" en el sentido de bobinado del alambre, ya que no interpreto bien el Punto (indica dónde entra la corriente) y la forma física de bobinarlo. Osea llevar a la práctica eso aún estoy experimentando..

Se programar PIC, pero no creo poder hacer un soft en ASM para generar un PWM que varíe o este modulada con una onda Seno, o Ud. dice de sacar la PWM ya con la modulación hecha por software, si es así sería a lazo abierto no es verdad? Por que esa es otra duda que tengo, cómo varío la SPWM para compensar cuando conecte una carga, o no es necesario?

Vean los dos esquemas que encontre, uno es PWM simple y el otro mas complejo parece ser un SPWM, por lo que intuyo es True Sine...

Hay otro inverter muy curioso del cual subo el esquema, y realize en protoboard, la etapa de control para analizar con el osciloscopio que señales salen..... todo muy lindo hasta que colgue el osci.. y O! sorpresa sólo salen una señal cuadrada de 50Hz.... pro que mi sorpresa? por que el diceño aparenta estar saliendo un tren de pulsos de 15KHZ modulados en 50Hz, o viceversa.... lo cual asi como esta no se logra eso, por lo tanto mucho circuito al vicio.... yo le hice unas modificaciones en los flip-flop, y recien alli funciono tal cual creo lo intentó hacer el creador, pero igualmente no funciona en potencia, si funciono con los pulsos cuadrados en 50Hz.... Alguien entiende si así es posible ahcer un inverter, osea onda cuadrada modulada en 15KHz? 

En fin es largo el tema, se los dejo para que lo estudien y compartamos ideas!

Muchas Gracais a todos que aporten y a los que no....

Saludos desde Córdoba Capital!


----------



## puchito_cz (Jun 29, 2009)

segun mi experiancia los inversores todos al medir su voltaje de salida al vacio, es decir, sin carga conectada este es mucho mayor que el nominal para el cual fueron diseñados y unicamente lo he visto diferente cuando este se maneja con algun integrado o dispositivo pmw que ya aqui si tienen una realimentacion o muestra de la salida que permite regular ese voltaje de salida. tambien es cierto que si la forma de onda a la salida es cuadrada o cuasi cuadrada la medicion con multimetros que no midan rms resultara alterada y mayor que el voltaje verdadero.. sencillamente para medir el voltaje exacto use un multimetro true rms.


----------



## secado37 (Oct 27, 2009)

[estimados gracias por compartir sus conocimientos espero me puedan ayudar , tengo un inversor de voltaje de 700watt mpw700 ,el problema es que cuando lo conecto al coche con el motor andando  marca falla  mido el voltaje de entrada y mide 14.5 con el motor apagado me arroja  12.8 y el inversor funciona la pregunta es saber como  o que componete regula la entrada para cambiarlo agradecido


----------



## cupajuti (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola microsistel... yo también soy de Córdoba Capital, y aunque supongo que he llegado tarde, te cuento que estoy experimentando con un inversor senoidal simple. Estoy generando un PWM senoidal por soft en un micro (en realidad dos salidas complementadas) y las uso para conmutar dos MOSFET conectados a un trafo con punto medio. El punto medio va a +12V. Aún no he hecho pruebas de gran potencia (solo unos pocos vatios), porque antes de eso prefiero mejorar el programa del micro para añadir protecciones (por corriente, tension, temperatura...). Podemos compartir experiencias cuando te parezca, mi correo es Debo leer las normas o voy a tener problemas@forosdeelectronica.com..... aclaro, yo tampoco soy ingeniero, pero me doy maña!


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola capajuti...

Yo tambien estoy tratando de conseguir una señal seno en mi inversor PUSH-PULL (trafo con punto medio) la parte de la generacion de la onda por medio de un microcontrolador ya la tengo bien lo que me falta es el filtro de salida para que me de la onda seno.

Antes este inversor lo tenia lo hice para onda cuadrada y me funcionaba bien, solo que ahora lo quiero de onda seno

Necesito un "empujanciito" con los calculos o formulas para calcular el filtro. si necesitas ayuda en cuanto al micro te puedo ayudar.


----------



## cupajuti (Ago 18, 2010)

Bueno... mil perdones, no sabía que no se puede poner un correo! Prometo no hacerlo más...

txarlie2010: yo no tengo los filtros calculados, ya que como dije, estoy enfocado en el programa del micro.
Agradezco mucho tu ayuda para trabajar en ese tema (eso si, yo programo en Freescale, pues de PIC no sé nada!). Yo solo he puesto unos filtros "así nomás", como para conseguir una onda aceptable a la salida que me permita seguir con el programa. Lo más conveniente es colocar un par de inductores en serie con cada extremo del primario (o sea, del lado de los mosfet) para que el trafo sea atacado por senoidal y no por la cuadrada de alta frecuencia del PWM. El trafo (si es comun) trabajará mejor así (50/60HZ). En el secundario, puede colocarse un capa de 1uF/630V... pero todo esto depende de la frecuencia de tu PWM. Solo con eso puedes calcular bien los inductores. En cuanto tenga más datos, y más precisos, te los paso. Un saludo.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola cupajuti:

Segui tu recomendacion y no me funciono.

El filtro lo calcule con la siguiente ecuacion:

F= 1/2*Pi*raiz(L*C), donde

F= frecuencia de corte
L= inductancia
C= capacitancia

Despejo C 

Para mi caso la frecuencia de la moduladora es de 2.5kHz y la fundamental que es a la que quiero llegar es de 60Hz. Osea F lo puse en la ecuacion de 70Hz (frecuencia de corte), es decir, mi filtro solo dejará pasar señales por debajo de 70Hz, segun lo que he leido de muchos libros.

El filtro lo coloque en la salida del secundario y ya casi tengo la onda seno.


----------



## cupajuti (Ago 19, 2010)

Estimado txarlie2010: yo no soy muy bueno en ésto de los cálculos, me he convertido en un "bicho demasiado digital"... Pero, me parece que no deberías calcular el filtro a 70hz, ya que lo que debes atenuar es la frec del PWM (2,5khz) que está lo bastante lejos de los 60hz como para hacer un filtro "más arriba", y que de esa alta frec quede poco molestando a la senoidal. Me parece que tu filtro de 70 también está "matando" a los 60 hz... Esto dicho en "criollo", seguramente alguno de nuestros compañeros del foro, más avezados en la Ingeniería, nos lo puedan enseñar mejor. Yo buscaré por mi lado, y cuando tenga algo te cuento... Estoy reaprendiendo cosas "analógicas", ya que durante mucho tiempo me aboqué a "ceros y unos". Un saludo, gracias por este diálogo. Exitos!


----------

